# July Photo Contest



## Jamm

What a perfect theme for us today!!



Happy Canada day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Chritty-Great theme!

This is going to be a lot of fun seeing the Then and Now Photos


----------



## goldlover68

Here is our Fox at 7 weeks and at 24 months....as a new Senior Hunter!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle 9 weeks and now 6 months


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Chritty, great theme, really looking forward to seeing all the entries!.


----------



## Bwilson

Great theme and congratulations. I have a feeling this will be another end of the month stress vote because you can only choose one. I always have to have my husband help me choose because I love them all.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Bwilson said:


> Great theme and congratulations. I have a feeling this will be another end of the month stress vote because you can only choose one. I always have to have my husband help me choose because I love them all.


You can actually choose more than one now. You can choose them all if you wanted to :


----------



## Daisy123




----------



## Rundlemtn

:new (18): Love daisy's photo


----------



## Fattner

Here is Harley at 9 weeks and now 6 months


----------



## Megora

Fun idea...


----------



## 1stGold13

Great entries so far everyone! It's great to see these little balls of fluff become handsome adults.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, looking forward to seeing many more!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Two eyes to one. Still gorgeous
View attachment 541626


View attachment 541634


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Joanne & Asia said:


> Two eyes to one. Still gorgeous
> View attachment 541626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 541634



She certainly is!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I also agree, Asia is as beautiful as ever and such a very special girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Then and Now" pictures of your Golden(s).


----------



## Brave

There are so many "then and now" photos I could share. But I think the most remarkable one is of Bear's immense journey and recovery from bilateral ACL injuries and the consequential bilateral TPLO surgery. In two short months we will celebrate two years post-op. This forum had our backs for the months leading up to a diagnosis, up to surgery and the months as we recovered. Bear and I wouldn't be the same without you. 

View attachment 541762


----------



## goldlover68

Maddie when we picked her up at 8 weeks and her full grown at a Hunt Test...


----------



## Chritty

Keep these wonderful Now and Then's coming!!

Here's one of Millie just for inspiration!!
View attachment 541858


----------



## 1stGold13

Our June winner *Chritty* has chosen a great theme for July
*Now and Then Goldens*

We're breaking the rules this month! Show us a *two-photo collage* of your Golden Then and Now. Whether from puppyhood to adulthood, ungroomed to show ready, or teenager to senior if your photos show a change in your Golden we want to see it. Entries will be accepted until *Friday July 24th.*

For the sake of consistency in the contest please use only two photos, a side-by-side collage with no borders and no captions.
Please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.

If you find that your photos are sideways when you attach them just shoot me a PM and I'll fix it. If you are unable to collage your photos just submit two photos in two separate posts, PM me and I will collage and edit your posts for you.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Great idea for the contest !! 

For those that entered 2 separate pictures in your post would it be possible to put them in a collage type format, that would make it just one picture? When the poll is created *1stGold13* can attach the one collage picture that contains both pictures in them. If you need to make a new post with your new collage just PM *1stGold13* and let him know you made a change

Thanks


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Flynns Then (Easter 2014 - 12 weeks) and Now (Easter 2015 - 15 months)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Join in on the fun, show us your Golden's "Then and Now" pictures. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our June winner *Chritty* has chosen a great theme for July
> *Now and Then Goldens*
> 
> We're breaking the rules this month! Show us a *two-photo collage* of your Golden Then and Now. Whether from puppyhood to adulthood, ungroomed to show ready, or teenager to senior if your photos show a change in your Golden we want to see it. Entries will be accepted until *Friday July 24th.*
> 
> For the sake of consistency in the contest please use only two photos, a side-by-side collage with no borders and no captions.
> Please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> If you find that your photos are sideways when you attach them just shoot me a PM and I'll fix it. If you are unable to collage your photos just submit two photos in two separate posts, PM me and I will collage and edit your posts for you.


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha) Day one... 5 1/12 years later...


----------



## Capt Jack

Here's Jack & Andie From day one to last year


----------



## Rob's GRs

Many great entries so far.


----------



## fourlakes

Abby on July 3rd and Abby on July 4th


----------



## Chritty

fourlakes said:


> Abby on July 3rd and Abby on July 4th



Wow. What a difference one day makes!!


----------



## swishywagga

fourlakes said:


> Abby on July 3rd and Abby on July 4th


Wonderful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

fourlakes said:


> Abby on July 3rd and Abby on July 4th



It's so cute!


----------



## 1stGold13

fourlakes said:


> Abby on July 3rd and Abby on July 4th


I got an email notification of your post but it didn't show the pics, so I'm thinking, haircut, won a ribbon at a show, etc. what a lovely surprise when I saw the pics. Congrats momma Abby


----------



## Rneshxo

Charlie!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn on his Gotcha Day in 2006 and nine years later.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great entries so far, loving all the Now and Then photo's!


----------



## Katduf

Stormy and Bear on Stormy's gotcha day, now 2 years later ...
View attachment 543978


----------



## Discoverer

First picture - Oscar is 6 months old at his first ever show
Second picture - year and a half later when he finished a championship.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Here is our then and now 
View attachment 544202


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, really enjoying the "Then and Now" photos. 

Keep them coming!


----------



## Chritty

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great entries, really enjoying the "Then and Now" photos.
> 
> Keep them coming!



Absolutely!!

Let's see some more!!


----------



## Daisy123

Love these keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Then and Now" pictures of your Golden(s).


----------



## RYAC

Lucy at 5 Months and Lucy at 18 Months


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful pictures, let's keep them coming!


----------



## Mel

Mel at 6 months and at 10 yrs old.


----------



## UNLVRN

*Maizie*

My sweet girl. 7 weeks old and 7 months old.


----------



## 1stGold13

UNLVRN said:


> How do I post my picture for this contest?


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey at seven weeks and today.


----------



## Kora2014

*Then and Now!*

Kora at 8 weeks (the day we brought her home) and on her 1 Year birthday!


----------



## swishywagga

Let's keep those Then And Now Photos Coming!.


----------



## 1stGold13

Great entries everyone!


1stGold13 said:


> Our June winner *Chritty* has chosen a great theme for July
> *Now and Then Goldens*
> 
> We're breaking the rules this month! Show us a *two-photo collage* of your Golden Then and Now. Whether from puppyhood to adulthood, ungroomed to show ready, or teenager to senior if your photos show a change in your Golden we want to see it. Entries will be accepted until *Friday July 24th.*
> 
> For the sake of consistency in the contest please use only two photos, a side-by-side collage with no borders and no captions.
> Please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> If you find that your photos are sideways when you attach them just shoot me a PM and I'll fix it. If you are unable to collage your photos just submit two photos in two separate posts, PM me and I will collage and edit your posts for you.
> 
> :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Then and Now" pictures of your Golden. 

Great entries so far, hope to see many more, keep them coming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really Great entries so far, hope to see many more. 

Last day to submit an entry is *Friday July 24th. *
Don't miss out on the fun!



1stGold13 said:


> Our June winner *Chritty* has chosen a great theme for July
> *Now and Then Goldens*
> 
> We're breaking the rules this month! Show us a *two-photo collage* of your Golden Then and Now. Whether from puppyhood to adulthood, ungroomed to show ready, or teenager to senior if your photos show a change in your Golden we want to see it. Entries will be accepted until *Friday July 24th.*
> 
> For the sake of consistency in the contest please use only two photos, a side-by-side collage with no borders and no captions.
> Please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> If you find that your photos are sideways when you attach them just shoot me a PM and I'll fix it. If you are unable to collage your photos just submit two photos in two separate posts, PM me and I will collage and edit your posts for you.
> 
> Here is my Maggie giving you a sample collage


----------



## Marcus

8 weeks and 1 year


----------



## Miaya's mom

Miss Miaya


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, please keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Then and Now" photos of your Goldens!

Great entries, hope to see more before the *Friday, July 24th* deadline.


----------



## jagmanbrg

So hard to find similar poses.....lol


----------



## Chritty

Loving all the entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Then and Now" photos of your Goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, hope to see more before the entry deadline next *Friday, July 24th!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Then and Now" pictures of your Golden. 

Last day to submit an entry is* Friday July 24th*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have you entered the July Monthly photo contest yet?





1stGold13 said:


> Our June winner *Chritty* has chosen a great theme for July
> *Now and Then Goldens*
> 
> We're breaking the rules this month! Show us a *two-photo collage* of your Golden Then and Now. Whether from puppyhood to adulthood, ungroomed to show ready, or teenager to senior if your photos show a change in your Golden we want to see it. Entries will be accepted until *Friday July 24th.*
> 
> For the sake of consistency in the contest please use only two photos, a side-by-side collage with no borders and no captions.
> Please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> If you find that your photos are sideways when you attach them just shoot me a PM and I'll fix it. If you are unable to collage your photos just submit two photos in two separate posts, PM me and I will collage and edit your posts for you.
> 
> Here is my Maggie giving you a sample collage


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker in 2005 and now.


----------



## 3 goldens

I have no idea how to put pictures in side by side, or how to resize them. So somebody, PLEASE fix my pictures This is our Sophie at age 12 weeks and age 11 1/2 years


----------



## Chritty

Awwww they're all so gorgeous!!


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping Up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the wonderful entries!


----------



## Jamm

Lets see more entries!!!


----------



## bemyangell

Hannah and Gunner age 8 weeks then and 2 years now. Hope this is ok now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*bemyangell*, great pictures of Hannah and Gunner. 

Just a reminder all, *the last day to submit an entry is this Friday-July 24th. 
*

Great entries everyone, hope to see more before the Friday deadline.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are two of Max: 11 weeks and 5 years.


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping Up!.


----------



## flowineddy

Our Lexi at 8 weeks and 2 years


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lovin' all these "Now and then" pictures of everyone's Goldens.

*Friday July 24th* is the last day to enter the contest, don't miss out.


----------



## Capt Jack

Really great pictures gives me puppy fever!!!!!


----------



## Claudia M

Rose as a puppy and now.


----------



## 1stGold13

Last days for entries, show us your Then and Now Goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today and tomorrow-Friday, July 24th, are the last two days to submit an entry. *

Great entries, adorable pics of everyone's "Then" pups and their "Now" beautiful Goldens. 



1stGold13 said:


> Our June winner *Chritty* has chosen a great theme for July
> *Now and Then Goldens*
> 
> We're breaking the rules this month! Show us a *two-photo collage* of your Golden Then and Now. Whether from puppyhood to adulthood, ungroomed to show ready, or teenager to senior if your photos show a change in your Golden we want to see it. Entries will be accepted until *Friday July 24th.*
> 
> For the sake of consistency in the contest please use only two photos, a side-by-side collage with no borders and no captions.
> Please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> If you find that your photos are sideways when you attach them just shoot me a PM and I'll fix it. If you are unable to collage your photos just submit two photos in two separate posts, PM me and I will collage and edit your posts for you.
> 
> Here is my Maggie giving you a sample collage


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

Side by side


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today is the last day to submit an entry for the July Photo Contest.* 

Show us your "Then and Now" pictures of your Goldens.


----------



## Chritty

C'mon!! Let's see if we can get a few more before the closing time!!


----------



## Deech

*Rose the Athlete*



Claudia M said:


> Rose as a puppy and now.


Rose is a beautiful athlete!


----------



## Deech

*Golden Retriever Luver*

These photos are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Claudia M

Deech said:


> Rose is a beautiful athlete!


Thank you!

Since she is not a golden this is not an entry. Found a puppy pic of Darcy and one from a couple weeks ago. See post 92&93


----------



## Claudia M

And My puppy Golden changes in a period of four and a half months


----------



## 1stGold13

*Claudia M's

Darcy* collaged


----------



## 1stGold13

Darcy again, loved by Claudia M, collaged


----------



## 1stGold13

Final hours for entries.


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping Up!.


----------



## Rikki

*Bella*

Bella then and now.
View attachment 549729


View attachment 549737


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Maybe I'm in time for an entry? It was tough because I lost a bunch of puppy pictures when my phone died in the lake this spring, but here it goes, Thor at 10 weeks and at 2years old at the same beach.
View attachment 549745


----------



## 1stGold13

:wavey:Yep, still in time. I lock the thread at expiry.


----------



## Pammie

4 months and 4 years and one of the few toys that have weathered the storm!


----------



## thomas&betts

View attachment 549833

Gracie at 10 weeks

GRACIE AT 1 YEAR
View attachment 549841


----------

